# northwestern MFA screenwriting



## CafeLavazza (Mar 19, 2011)

Any current students at Northwestern who could shed some light on the program?  Pros/cons, where else they applied to and why they chose Northwestern, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Lobsterjoe (Mar 30, 2011)

Man I'm still waiting to hear back as to whether I was was accepted/rejected into this program. Between Northwestern and UCLA I'm freaking out! Anyone receive notice yet on whether any admissions decisions have been made yet?


----------



## ChaCha (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Lobsterjoe, you and I both! I'll post if I hear anything either way so you know. My fingers are crossed for the both of us!


----------



## Lobsterjoe (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks ChaCha, my fingers are way crossed for us.


----------



## AmericanInCanada (Apr 4, 2011)

Officially denied. Got word end of last week.


----------



## Lobsterjoe (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear that AmericaninCanada  I just checked my status and I to appear to be a reject. Rejection is never easy but we've gotta keep trucking along anyway. Major Bummer though!


----------



## ChaCha (Apr 5, 2011)

How did you guys find out? I just check my status and nothing either way is there!! Just tell me already. Oh, the suspense. Maybe they forgot about me.


----------



## chg706 (Apr 18, 2011)

Did anyone else get the email asking if you still wanted to be considered for admission? I'm worried about what that means as far as rejection goes.


----------



## owlfriends (Apr 22, 2011)

I did- have you heard anything since Monday?


----------



## Dro (Apr 25, 2011)

I got that same e-mail. Responded and just got invited for an interview!


----------



## chg706 (May 9, 2011)

I had an interview last Monday and have not heard anything since then.  I'm thinking I bombed it :/ ...has anyone who had a late interview heard anything?


----------



## Dro (May 9, 2011)

Hey, I had an interview like last Monday and then got an e-mail from Yolanda Hare around the end of the week saying I had been accepted. I'll be declining and maybe they're just waiting to see if other people will do the same?


----------

